
Could the Meaning of Life Be Lorem Ipsum? Philosophy Hidden in Placeholder Text - donjohnr
https://medium.com/stoicism-philosophy-as-a-way-of-life/could-the-meaning-of-life-be-lorem-ipsum-2b24287b09e8
======
basicplus2
The standard Lorem Ipsum passage, used since the 1500s

"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod
tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam,
quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo
consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse
cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non
proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum."
Section 1.10.32 of "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", written by Cicero in 45 BC

"Sed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium
doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore
veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. Nemo enim
ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia
consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque
porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur,
adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et
dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis
nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex
ea commodi consequatur? Quis autem vel eum iure reprehenderit qui in ea
voluptate velit esse quam nihil molestiae consequatur, vel illum qui dolorem
eum fugiat quo voluptas nulla pariatur?" 1914 translation by H. Rackham

"But I must explain to you how all this mistaken idea of denouncing pleasure
and praising pain was born and I will give you a complete account of the
system, and expound the actual teachings of the great explorer of the truth,
the master-builder of human happiness. No one rejects, dislikes, or avoids
pleasure itself, because it is pleasure, but because those who do not know how
to pursue pleasure rationally encounter consequences that are extremely
painful. Nor again is there anyone who loves or pursues or desires to obtain
pain of itself, because it is pain, but because occasionally circumstances
occur in which toil and pain can procure him some great pleasure. To take a
trivial example, which of us ever undertakes laborious physical exercise,
except to obtain some advantage from it? But who has any right to find fault
with a man who chooses to enjoy a pleasure that has no annoying consequences,
or one who avoids a pain that produces no resultant pleasure?" Section 1.10.33
of "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", written by Cicero in 45 BC

"At vero eos et accusamus et iusto odio dignissimos ducimus qui blanditiis
praesentium voluptatum deleniti atque corrupti quos dolores et quas molestias
excepturi sint occaecati cupiditate non provident, similique sunt in culpa qui
officia deserunt mollitia animi, id est laborum et dolorum fuga. Et harum
quidem rerum facilis est et expedita distinctio. Nam libero tempore, cum
soluta nobis est eligendi optio cumque nihil impedit quo minus id quod maxime
placeat facere possimus, omnis voluptas assumenda est, omnis dolor
repellendus. Temporibus autem quibusdam et aut officiis debitis aut rerum
necessitatibus saepe eveniet ut et voluptates repudiandae sint et molestiae
non recusandae. Itaque earum rerum hic tenetur a sapiente delectus, ut aut
reiciendis voluptatibus maiores alias consequatur aut perferendis doloribus
asperiores repellat." 1914 translation by H. Rackham

"On the other hand, we denounce with righteous indignation and dislike men who
are so beguiled and demoralized by the charms of pleasure of the moment, so
blinded by desire, that they cannot foresee the pain and trouble that are
bound to ensue; and equal blame belongs to those who fail in their duty
through weakness of will, which is the same as saying through shrinking from
toil and pain. These cases are perfectly simple and easy to distinguish. In a
free hour, when our power of choice is untrammelled and when nothing prevents
our being able to do what we like best, every pleasure is to be welcomed and
every pain avoided. But in certain circumstances and owing to the claims of
duty or the obligations of business it will frequently occur that pleasures
have to be repudiated and annoyances accepted. The wise man therefore always
holds in these matters to this principle of selection: he rejects pleasures to
secure other greater pleasures, or else he endures pains to avoid worse
pains."

[https://lipsum.com/](https://lipsum.com/)

